# Drop G on 8 stiring tuning question.



## foreverburn (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm trying to use the tension calculator, but I don't know what tensions to shoot for across the guitar... I'm trying to tune my 8 string to 

G-D-G-C-F-A-D-G

And I've no idea what tensions I should research.

I took a look at an older post and somone told me that if I keep the tensions between 14 for higher strings and 16 for lower strings I should be in good shape. So I came up with this, the lower 4 strings being 16lbs and the higher 4 being 14lbs:

G1 .068
D2 .045
G2 .034
C3 .025
F3 .018
A3 .014
D4 .010
G4 .008
 
Please someone let me know if these tensions seem strange or if it seems good.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 26, 2010)

You should have a go with this for a bit.

Here's what the tension on that set would be like. The #'s means "pounds"
len 26.5"

G .009" PL == 20.06#
D .012" PL == 20.02#
A, .016" PL == 19.97#
F, .024" NW == 24.09#
D, .032" NW == 30.35#
G,, .042" NW == 22.56#
D,, .052" NW == 18.87#
G,,, .068" NW == 14.78#
total == 170.69#

Also, when writing up tunings like you did, you put the highest (pitched) string on top and the lowest (pitched) on the bottom.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 26, 2010)

cool, very helpful. now, what tension should i shoot for? i like having a pretty nice amount of tension, not so much it's hard to play, but certainly feel like a 6 string guitar maybe tuned in D standard at the loosest.

I played with that for a while and it looks like this is what I am shooting for

len 26.5"
G4 .008" PL == 15.85#
D4 .011" PL == 16.82#
A3 .014" PL == 15.29#
F3 .020" NW == 16.63#
C3 .026" NW == 15.78#
G2 .036" NW == 16.75#
D2 .048" NW == 16.23#
G1 .072" NW == 16.44#
total == 129.78#


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 26, 2010)

A 6er tuned to D with what gauge of strings?

Also, what kind of string gauge and tunings (and the resultant tensions) are you using on your other guitars?

If you put that into the calculator you can create a set that will help you keep a similar profile on this particular instrument.

Also you might wanna bump up your two/three lowest strings a teensy bit, even though those numbers look fine, bigger strings feel/respond in an inherently "looser" way.

Also if you want your high G to bee a little looser D'Addario makes 007 gauge plain strings-or you could get in contact with Garry Goodman (octave4plus.com) who makes strings specifically for extremely high(up to high B above the high E on 25.5" guitars!!) and extremely low tunings.


----------



## foreverburn (Jan 27, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;1833996 said:


> A 6er tuned to D with what gauge of strings?
> 
> Also, what kind of string gauge and tunings (and the resultant tensions) are you using on your other guitars?
> 
> ...


 
Yes I am actually working with Garry right now on a solution to my problem. He's been very helpful so far and I'm really happy with the experience.

Oh and I wanna say D standard with a set of 10s (Blue Steel) feel.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmm, just came across this, sorry for the necrobump but I'm saving for an 8 and after ruling out BEADGBEA I'm wondering about GDCGFADG too, I like a loose top end and a really tight bottom end, so to me it makes the most sense to go:

g-0.07
d-0.10
A-0.13
F-0.17
C-0.30
G-0.42
D-0.52
G-0.74

I'd rather not go the Octave4Plus route due to just how much it would cost


----------



## don juandre (May 31, 2013)

Warning! Novice 8 stringer alert!
Forgive me if this sounds dumb. I am jumping straight to 8 string from 6 string without trying the 7 in between.
I was hoping to keep the 'normal' 6 string set as it is - perhaps lowering everything by 1 or 2 semitones - and having BOTH the extra strings as bass strings.

So - standard (low to high) F# B E A D G B E 

Now, I play several different styles. For Jazz - Jazz Fusion, my idea was to treat the instrument as half bass, half guitar, so thought maybe lowering the 2 lowest string again;
E A E A D G B E 
would be a good idea. I thought of lowering the other strings to keep the '4ths' tuning, but then reasoned that since I was treating the lower end as bass, I didn't need to play too many chords there - diads would be ample.

Also has anyone tried that tuning but with the low string up 1 semitone? - 
G B E A D G B E OR:
G B D A D G B E OR
G B D G D G B E - OR (finally!) 
G B D G D G B D 

The last one is like a huge open G tuning
I thought the others might create some interesting piano-like arpeggios

If it works, why not ask Roland to create an 8 string 'heptatonic pickup' for use with their latest guitar synths? The mind boggles...

(Coming back down to Earth)... Any comments?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 1, 2013)

I know someone who basically did this on a 27" scale 8, and said it worked totally fine. I've done it on a 26.5" scale, and it really does work fine with the high G. We both used .008 strings. If that snaps easily for you, try .0085 instead, as the slightly higher mass will make it stronger, while not making it that much tighter.


----------



## Kroaton (Jun 1, 2013)

You can reach high G on a 27" though stability might be an issue.
Also, shoot for about 18-20 pounds of tension per string (if you want it nice and tight, like grandma's cooch) if you want it uniform across the neck, or shoot for progressive tension.

We have a dedicated thread for this kind of talk, but somehow everybody misses it - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/be...per-thread-got-string-question-post-here.html


----------



## vansinn (Jun 1, 2013)

foreverburn said:


> cool, very helpful. now, what tension should i shoot for? i like having a pretty nice amount of tension, not so much it's hard to play, but certainly feel like a 6 string guitar maybe tuned in D standard at the loosest.
> 
> I played with that for a while and it looks like this is what I am shooting for
> 
> ...



Since this oldie has been dug up, here goes.. 
I'd change a few strings like this:

len 26.5"
G4 .008" DAPL == 15.85#
D4 .011" DAPL == 16.82#
A3 .015" DAPL == 17.55#
F3 .020" DANW == 16.63#
C3 .026" DANW == 15.78#
G2 .034" DANW == 15.09#
D2 .048" DANW == 16.23#
G1 .072" DANW == 16.44#
total == 130.39#

If you think the 15 A3 is outa place, it really isn't, as this one is nicely easy to bend.
For the low one, maybe try the D'Addario 072 for the Fender Bass VI (if it can be bought standalone - I'm looking for one myself  ).


----------



## insanebassninja (Jan 31, 2014)

Am trying to find the best way of doing this. Because Am planing to make my music with G#CGCFADA(unless, I done something wrong with my 4ths.) Here are the Strings am thinking. If you all have better Ideas let me know. 

For my Drop G# - .070 -
C .056 
G .044
C .032 
F .024
A .016
D .012
? .0???


----------



## Chuck (Jan 31, 2014)

If you want to have 4ths then it should be FCGCFADG, a low G# would just be a major third. I think an .008 _might_ be do-able but it will be pretty tight, I imagine.


----------



## insanebassninja (Jan 31, 2014)

Chuck said:


> If you want to have 4ths then it should be FCGCFADG, a low G# would just be a major third. I think an .008 _might_ be do-able but it will be pretty tight, I imagine.




OOO ok... My Music theory sucks at the moment. Am just Learning it really, I don't understand it yet. I can't get around the Fact of being forced to F# tuning right? I could just play the eight string like a seven string guitar.


----------

